# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae >  Please help to ID this frog from Madagascar

## Goonie

Hi, do you know this species from Madagascar? Please help to identify. Spotted in Noisy Be.
Thanks in advance

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi Goonie, 

This species looks like a Mascarene ridged frog (_Ptychadena mascareniensis_), however it is found across most of Africa not just Madagascar.

----------

